# [Auction] FINISHED



## buuunii (Mar 17, 2015)

Bunnii wants bells to give away lol
Since ima do a panel for an upcoming con I thought I would give away IG bells to people who attend
Hopefully I can get enough bells :>
So no TBT !

Chibis like these :









*Starting Bid:* 1OO,OOO
*Min increase:* 1OO,OOO
*Buy Out:* 5OO BIZZILLION BELLS
*Ending:* Friday 3/20 EST @ 12:OO

Don't wanna drop all those bells?!
if you wanna bid high but don't want to do it all yourself just sell your tbt
Have others drop it for you!​


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 17, 2015)

100,000


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 17, 2015)

Okay, I'm jumping high right now and going straight to 50 mil xD They're adorable ;w;


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 17, 2015)

Holy crap hnnng I want one so bad but dropping bells is so horrid omg is 12 mil enough? D: D:

Oh I misread it's an auction. Nevermind!


----------



## tobi! (Mar 17, 2015)

Lol, people are gonna powersave for sure.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

60 million? XD


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 17, 2015)

61 ;-;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

62


----------



## buuunii (Mar 17, 2015)

OMGG guys
I LEAVE FOR TEN MINUTES


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm going to go bankrupt Dx 63 mil


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 17, 2015)

LOL. Bringing out all the powersavers. $$$$$$


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

64

and a sea bass.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

64 million bells

- - - Post Merge - - -

65


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

BUYOUT

just kidding!!!

dont get me wrong i would bid but i haaaaaaaaate dropping bells


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2015)

Should I be that one guy just to make a huge amount just to be a ****?

No? 8(


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Should I be that one guy just to make a huge amount just to be a ****?
> 
> No? 8(



hyogo i will smack you


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

66

This is going to around 100+, I know it.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

67 lol


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2015)

Finnian gonna win this I hope


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 17, 2015)

this post be like


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Finnian gonna win this I hope



me too lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 17, 2015)

Good luck both of you >_< (can't take sides pfff)


----------



## Allycat (Mar 17, 2015)

HOLY CRAP.o.o

68


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

i dislike competing with chibi (bc she is so nice ;v; )!!!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

I can't bid against you Fin *cries*


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

allycat why
69 lol


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 17, 2015)

70 ;w;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Finnian said:


> i dislike competing with chibi (bc she is so nice ;v!!!!


How did w say this at the same time?!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I can't bid against you Fin *cries*



;A; DO NOT CRY


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2015)

1 Billi-

No Hyogo u said you wouldn't 8(


----------



## Allycat (Mar 17, 2015)

Finnian said:


> allycat why
> 69 lol



aaaahhhh 70
*mischevious laugh*


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> How did w say this at the same time?!



i was just thinking that lol !!??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Allycat said:


> aaaahhhh 70
> *mischevious laugh*



u wanan go ally??

71

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> 1 Billi-
> 
> No Hyogo u said you wouldn't 8(



hyogo u better not son


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 17, 2015)

75


----------



## Allycat (Mar 17, 2015)

AAAHHHH LETS GOOOOOOOOOOO
but actually I withdraw because I don't think I have the enrgy to place dat meny bells


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> 75



MMMMMMMMM
why you do this?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Allycat said:


> AAAHHHH LETS GOOOOOOOOOOO
> but actually I withdraw because I don't think I have the enrgy to place dat meny bells



me too sigh


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

You need the green, energy and time.

Which I don't have lol, so I think I will stop there.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 17, 2015)

Finnian said:


> MMMMMMMMM
> why you do this?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I'm sorry ;-; these are the only auctions I ever have a chance at aha


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 17, 2015)

Illyana said:


> this post be like



trufax

id love to bid but i refuse to drop bells lol rip


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

wow i wanna bid again so badly but BELLS


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Bring back the credit carddddddd Nintendoooo....


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Bring back the credit carddddddd Nintendoooo....



life would be so much easierrr


----------



## buuunii (Mar 17, 2015)

Moooo I lost Count of the hb xD



katiegurl1223 said:


> 75



Here it is XD 

UGH THEM BELLS


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 17, 2015)

what con??


----------



## fup10k (Mar 17, 2015)

ugH I DON'T WANT TO DROP THEM ALL
jfc 
can we do like? sessions where i drop like 10mil bells and then we take a break lol. 

76mil


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 17, 2015)

fup10k said:


> ugH I DON'T WANT TO DROP THEM ALL
> jfc
> can we do like? sessions where i drop like 10mil bells and then we take a break lol.
> 
> 76mil



HNNGGG 77


----------



## fup10k (Mar 17, 2015)

(Can we just sell tbt and have someone drop it to you? >A> i don't wanna do this i'm so lazy)

80.


----------



## buuunii (Mar 17, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> what con??



Megacon!

- - - Post Merge - - -



fup10k said:


> (Can we just sell tbt and have someone drop it to you? >A> i don't wanna do this i'm so lazy)
> 
> 80.



That's actually not a bad idea! :'D


----------



## fup10k (Mar 17, 2015)

buuunii said:


> That's actually not a bad idea! :'D



it's the best idea i've ever had! 
probably! 
As long as you'd be ok with it lol


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 17, 2015)

90


----------



## buuunii (Mar 17, 2015)

fup10k said:


> it's the best idea i've ever had!
> probably!
> As long as you'd be ok with it lol



LEGIT BESTEST IDEA
im cool with it


----------



## deerui (Mar 17, 2015)

200mil

- - - Post Merge - - -

i mean 100mil omg


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 17, 2015)

150


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

yo katie if you run short on bells, lemme know and i'll give you some lady


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> yo katie if you run short on bells, lemme know and i'll give you some lady



Oh, really? Thank you so much! >w<


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Oh, really? Thank you so much! >w<



 yeah man you really want this!!


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> yeah man you really want this!!



Heh, I've been going after buuunii's art for a while now, I've just never been able to win an auction/afford it.


----------



## deerui (Mar 18, 2015)

200


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 18, 2015)

201


----------



## buuunii (Mar 18, 2015)

That bell dropping THO.. LOL


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

lol WOW
dangggg


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow who has 200 million in there bank?! Moly!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Wow who has 200 million in there bank?! Moly!



i dont have that lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> i dont have that lol


Neither lol *has a heart attack*

This auction is going to be interesting.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Neither lol *has a heart attack*
> 
> This auction is going to be interesting.



bunn is so popular lol
my auctions would never go dis high


----------



## fup10k (Mar 18, 2015)

I have 700 mil, OTL
But dropping isn't my thing
And I don't think I'd get anyone willing to drop this much so I'm out lol


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 18, 2015)

Make sure you save often during this epic transaction lol, imagine getting Resetti'd 75% of the way through the bell dropping.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 18, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Make sure you save often during this epic transaction lol, imagine getting Resetti'd 75% of the way through the bell dropping.



I've had that happen before with a trade of 225 mil ;^; I'm pretty sure I felt my heart break in half


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I have 700 mil, OTL
> But dropping isn't my thing
> And I don't think I'd get anyone willing to drop this much so I'm out lol



WHAT DO YOU EVEN DO WITH 700 MILLION BELLS???


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 18, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> I've had that happen before with a trade of 225 mil ;^; I'm pretty sure I felt my heart break in half



Oh man I would've thrown my 3DS at the wall and said **** this lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

fup10k said:


> I have 700 mil, OTL
> But dropping isn't my thing
> And I don't think I'd get anyone willing to drop this much so I'm out lol








Now I feel poor haha.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Oh man I would've thrown my 3DS at the wall and said **** this lol



me too man


----------



## buuunii (Mar 18, 2015)

My last auction went up to 350 I think

#THEPOORBELLCLUB


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 18, 2015)

300! Love buns Art ^^


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

izzi000 said:


> 300! Love buns Art ^^



izzi (still trying to transfer funds from my bank to paypal to refund lol srry)
BUT KATIE WANTS DIS

I know buns art is so worth everything


----------



## deerui (Mar 18, 2015)

finnian, i want it more, 500mil


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

whoa


----------



## buuunii (Mar 18, 2015)

What
WHAT JUST HAPPEN
*WHAT*


----------



## oreo (Mar 18, 2015)

holy frick!!! rich people mang ; n ;
i love your new chibis bunni!!! would buy a rlc of it for sure c':


----------



## deerui (Mar 18, 2015)

sorry


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

milkbae said:


> holy frick!!! rich people mang ; n ;
> i love your new chibis bunni!!! would buy a rlc of it for sure c':



HEYY
did those things i sent get to you yet?
i know your in a diff country but maybe??


----------



## buuunii (Mar 18, 2015)

milkbae said:


> holy frick!!! rich people mang ; n ;
> i love your new chibis bunni!!! would buy a rlc of it for sure c':



Definetly doing irl after!
I need more money's to spend on my gf
shh don't tell her she'll kill me


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

I leave for half an hour and its at 500 million?!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## oreo (Mar 18, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Definetly doing irl after!
> I need more money's to spend on my gf
> shh don't tell her she'll kill me


d'aaaaw, das sweet B)


- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I leave for half an hour and its at 500 million?!??!?!?!?!?



LOL! i'm betting someone will offer even 1 bil ; A ;
that is a like more than 100,000 beetles to hunt jesus


----------



## deerui (Mar 18, 2015)

milkbae said:


> d'aaaaw, das sweet B)
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




you can only have 999,999,999, not a whole 1bil xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

milkbae said:


> LOL! i'm betting someone will offer even 1 bil ; A ;
> that is a like more than 100,000 beetles to hunt jesus


I do turnips, and I am not close to 200 million lol.
How do you even???


----------



## Kimber (Mar 18, 2015)

I bid 999mil


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

lol and i'll add like 150mil to kimbers bid lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

deerui said:


> you can only have 999,999,999, not a whole 1bil xD


So that's the total?


----------



## deerui (Mar 18, 2015)

ig kimber's for real then, congrats, im not dropping that much


----------



## oreo (Mar 18, 2015)

deerui said:


> you can only have 999,999,999, not a whole 1bil xD


O GOSH i didn't know that O:


----------



## buuunii (Mar 18, 2015)

milkbae said:


> d'aaaaw, das sweet B)
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


:') im a huge marshmallow of sweet


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

lol so do we win lol?


----------



## buuunii (Mar 18, 2015)

deerui said:


> ig kimber's for real then, congrats, im not dropping that much



What did you think it was for?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kimber said:


> I bid 999mil



WHA DA FUUUUH


----------



## oreo (Mar 18, 2015)

Kimber said:


> I bid 999mil



DAAAAAAAAAAAMN that was so quick!!!
ok i am done spamming poor buuunii's thread


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Kimber said:


> I bid 999mil





Finnian said:


> lol and i'll add like 150mil to kimbers bid lol





deerui said:


> ig kimber's for real then, congrats, im not dropping that much


Are you serious!?


----------



## buuunii (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> lol so do we win lol?



This will take years to drop XD
I'll be telling my grandchildren about this!


----------



## deerui (Mar 18, 2015)

buuunii said:


> What did you think it was for?



what?


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Are you serious!?



yeah lmao we really want it lol
(kimber has so much muhla god bless)


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 18, 2015)

I would def offer more, but i don't have the patience for that xD Good luck!


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> izzi (still trying to transfer funds from my bank to paypal to refund lol srry)
> BUT KATIE WANTS DIS
> 
> I know buns art is so worth everything



Lol it's ok Finnian, I really appreciate that you accepted! You're seriously great c:

Buns art is worth it, yours is too. I can only offer IGB or TBT right now tho ;-;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> yeah lmao we really want it lol
> (kimber has so much muhla god bless)


I get that, but.... *doesn't speak a word of sense* how does someone have THAT MUCH!


----------



## deerui (Mar 18, 2015)

i have 900mil in main, 700mil in sailor moon town, and 1mil in cycle, but oh god that would fr take like a month to drop xD


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 18, 2015)

Kimber said:


> I bid 999mil



Ahhhhh Kimber beat me to it lol


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I get that, but.... *doesn't speak a word of sense* how does someone have THAT MUCH!



kimber does i don't know why (she's probably jesus tbh) mang

- - - Post Merge - - -

crap my tooth that fell apart is starting to hurt REALLY bad ow


----------



## buuunii (Mar 18, 2015)

deerui said:


> what?



What did you think the auction was for?


----------



## Kimber (Mar 18, 2015)

It's a trade secret. I'd tell you but I'd have to kill you


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> kimber does i don't know why (she's probably jesus tbh) mang


She found a big pot of gold at the end of a rainbow. Cause IDK.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm amusing she found a big pot of gold at the end of a rainbow. Cause IDK.



lmao me too


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 18, 2015)

999 mil = Powersaves, obv


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

lmao kimber and i decided to let katiegurl have the picture. We'll pay.


----------



## oreo (Mar 18, 2015)

Illyana said:


> 999 mil = Powersaves, obv



i'm sorry for being such an idiot but what does powersaves mean?
is that an alternate to turnips or beetle hunting but better? >:


----------



## deerui (Mar 18, 2015)

milkbae said:


> i'm sorry for being such an idiot but what does powersaves mean?
> is that an alternate to turnips or beetle hunting but better? >:



its a cheating device tht gets any item, unlimited bells, etc.


----------



## buuunii (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> lmao kimber and i decided to let katiegurl have the picture. We'll pay.



AWESOME SAUCE

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerui said:


> its a cheating device tht gets any item, unlimited bells, etc.



I feel ignored lol


----------



## Emzy (Mar 18, 2015)

bun ;u; Your art is so amazing OTL i want it to bad hahahah love the new style keep it up


----------



## deerui (Mar 18, 2015)

i thought it was your old style, not the new one ; v ;;
no offense, im sorry, i just  prefer the old one, sorry bun but i
love this style too cx


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

I wonder what buuunii is going to do with 1,149,000,000 bells....


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I wonder what buuunii is going to do with 1,149,000,000 bells....



lol, that gif is too perfect xD


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 18, 2015)

uh, bump? I have no idea if someone has won or not. LOL


----------



## kyukon (Mar 18, 2015)

i bid two yellow cosmos


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

kyukon said:


> i bid two yellow cosmos



well u out bid us


----------



## kyukon (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> well u out bid us



yas this is my dream com tru


----------



## buuunii (Mar 18, 2015)

Kyukon is da wiener


----------

